# what live plants for a usa tree frog terrarium?



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking at using live plants for my USA tree frogs.
The plan is to use bioactive soil so it will be self sustained.

if anyone has any ideas please share and also pictures of your setups would be great!


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

I highly recommend golden pothos (devils ivy) basically in derstrctabul and looks really good in planted tanks! Here's a few of mine!
























Josh


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow! They look awesone. what did you use to seperate the water from the substrate?

I have been thibkinf of including some tropical fish too.
How deep does the substrate/soil have to be?


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Cheers! I use glass deviders between the substrate and water and the depth of substrate depends how humid I want the tank, deeper hydorclora and shallow soil for more humidity or shallow hydorclora and deep soil for slightly dryer, I use 2inch of hydro and about 3 inch of substrate usually  
Josh


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Soo cool! How uch can you pick glass dividers up for? Also is there any climbing plants that you can use? I ask because id want to span some branch over the water and have the plant grow up it.

Sounds good! What do the hydro balls act as? Is that like a fake water table within tge terrarium?


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Yer exactly! Means it won't flood or dry out too much between watering, lol I could cut them for you but I'm only a DIYer lol i work in a DIY shop and we sell glass cutters for about 2quid so I wanted ago! Lol it is really easy! And iv found that picture frame glass is quite often the best to practise on because its thin, easy to cut but easy to break so a good cheap way of learning quick! Haha as for the plants I have got some mosses growing on the branches and a place called "terra world products" on eBay has some reptile safe ivy with grows slowly but will grown along the wood, iv Just tyed the devils ivy on till its rooted itself to it aswell! And use the devils ivy in the water aswell! Just clean the roots off and dump it in, or just *** a cutting in! It'll thrive and grow lovely leaves out of the water! Looks really good!


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Another vote for pothos








Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Phildendron scandans ('sweetheart vine') is another climber that is tolerant of a wide range of conditions- I use it and pothos too.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Phildendron scandans ('sweetheart vine') is another climber that is tolerant of a wide range of conditions- I use it and pothos too.


Echo dat! Ron is right... p scands are a strong contender and grow slightly slowly than the good old d ivy.


----------

